# gentoo bootet nicht in GUI

## birob

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin völlig neu auf dem Gebiet gentoo, aber linux anfänger bin ich keiner.

In der vergangenheit habe ich linux mint 17 genutzt und will jetzt auf gentoo umsteigen, um mehr über die basics zu erfahren und mehr über linux zu lernen.

Nun zu meinem Problem: Die Installation habe ich nach der Anleitung im Handbuch hinbekommen, ich habe die Version mit KDE Plasma ausgewählt. Wenn ich dann bei GRUB mein gentoo auswähle, bootet gentoo in der Konsole. Ich habe es mit  

```
init 5
```

 versucht. Dann kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist

Ensure that you have loaded correct kernel modul for you hardware

ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 would not start 
```

eigentlich sollten alle Treiber installiert sein. Ich bin dann nochmal zu 

```
/usr/src/linux
```

, hab nochmal 

```
make menuconfig
```

 ausgeführt und alle Realtek network treiber ausgewählt, die noch da waren. Dann nochmal 

```
make && make modules_install 
```

 und 

```
make install
```

, aber beim reboot gleiches problem.

Installiert habe ich Linux x86_64 4.1.15-gentoo-r1, 

```
lspci | grep Eth
```

 liefert auf meine Mint system:

```
Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 07)

```

Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich den Fehler finden bzw. eingrenzen kann ?

----------

## schmidicom

Zum Netzwerkfehler kann ich jetzt nicht viel sagen aber das du beim booten keine GUI bekommst dürfte damit wenig zu tun haben.

Hast du den überhaupt "x11-base/xorg-x11" + einen Display Manager installiert und mit rc-config zum "default" runlevel hinzugefügt?Last edited by schmidicom on Thu Mar 10, 2016 1:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Du solltest noch mal ins Handbuch schauen, per Default wird kein X installiert, auch das Profile auswählen alleine reicht da nicht aus.

Auch init 5 hat für Gentoo gar keine Bedeutung, da es per Default openrc und nicht sysvinit nutzt.

Die Interface Namen sind schon lange nicht mehr eth0 usw. steht aber auch ein blauer Kasten im Handbuch.

Wenn das Interface erkannt wurde und ein modul geladen wurde, sollte

```
ip link
```

Dir etwas mit "en" am Anfang ausgeben, das sind Ethernet Interfaces.

----------

## birob

wenn ich 

```
ip link
```

 eingebe kommen nur die beiden einträge:

```
1: lo: <LOOPBACK ...

2: sit@NONE: ...

```

Starte ich von der livecd kommt bei 

```
ip link
```

 der eintrag 

```
 ... 

2: enp8s0: ...

```

kann es sein, dass doch der treiber nicht richtig installiert ist ?

Ich hab dann bei der konfiguration "eth0" durch "enp8s0" ersetzt, aber dann kommt der gleiche Fehler wie bei "eth0". Das Gerät ist ja auch nicht vorhanden ...

----------

## py-ro

Ja, dir fehlt das Realtek Modul im Kernel, auf der livecd sollte dir 

```
lspci -k
```

sagen wie das Modul heißt, das dann in deinem Kernel aktivieren und den Kernel bauen.

----------

## birob

ich habe nun das Modul direkt in den Kernel gebaut, nicht als modul. Dann habe ich den Kernel neu kompiliert, den alten Kernen gibt es als <kernel_alt>.old.

Also alles so wie im Handbuch beschrieben. Muss ich nun noch grub2 updaten ?

Weil denn ich das machen will, steht ja im Handbuch der befehl:

```
grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg 
```

Aber den ordner 

```
/boot/grub 
```

 gibt es garnicht ?

edit:

beim neustarten, ohne grub zu aktualisieren (mit neu kompiliertem kernel) erkennt er den netzwerkadapter immernoch nicht

nochmal edit:

ok, ich muss /boot auch mounten ... Tut mir leid, dummer Fehler von mir!

----------

## birob

so nachdem ich jetzt auch grub aktualisiert hab, funktioniert es trotzdem nicht.

ich hab das modul zum kernel hinzugefügt, den kernel kompiliert:

```
make

make install 
```

und grub2 neu konfiguriert.

Mache ich was falsch ?

----------

## py-ro

Du hast die Module nicht installiert.

----------

## demiurg

Modul fest einkompilieren

make && make modules_install

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev/Upgrade_Guide ganz unten ist an sich der gute Hinweis die letzten 3 Zeilen.

Dein Adapter hat die Kennung enp8s0

also als admin 

ln -s net.lo /etc/init.d/net.enp8s0

und dann mit rc-update wie im Wiki beschrieben weitermachen

----------

